# Money is the root of Most Marriage Separation



## marga88 (Jun 17, 2010)

I experienced this in my family, that everytime my parents talked about money they would always fight for it, until one they they decide to get divorced. Do you think financial instability contributes one of the biggest factors for conflict in every family?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

No, lack of communication is in my opinion the biggest marriage killer. If communication isn't there money, sex, house work, child rearing... issues can all fester and break down a marriage.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

It's one of the top three for sure. Beyond communication though, is validation. Lack of validation will surely create more damage than money issues will.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Money CAN not be a problem if you learn to balance everything and be able to come to an agreement. There are many couples who have financial problems but they stick together because they agree to each others terms and compromise.

Oh yeah and validation plays a huge part. That's one of the reasons my husband and I stopped getting along as we should have.


----------



## fcc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well then I have a question to all of you. How are you supposed to manage the money issues in a marriage. What is a healthy financial plan between couples? 

My husband and I are married for one year, and our financials are absolutely seperate. and we don't really have an issue ever, but I'm always worried that he may ask me for money eventually as he, compared to me, has a lot more resposibilities and way less money???


----------



## lisakifttherapy (Jul 31, 2007)

Money is certainly a big problem for a lot of couples - but it's something that can be worked through. It can be really helpful for couples to look at what money means to each of them as a start. There is no "right" or "wrong" way to view money but it can bring up a lot for some people, particularly if money was a big issues in childhood for the family, etc - and it represents security.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Sign up for Financial Peace University. You can find 10-week classes in most any city these days, or you can just get the videos and watch it at home. It's an awesome, basic look at keeping financially healthy your whole life.


----------

